# RIP Hidey Cat



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 2, 2012)

Feb 14, 1995 - Nov 2, 2012







Hug your cats for me.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 2, 2012)

27 years? Wow! And a lovely face. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh dear, no, 17 years. Typo. Thanks Michel. She had a very good long life with us.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Our kitties hold a special place in our hearts.


----------



## Tom499 (Nov 2, 2012)

My condolences.

17 years is a great life for a kitty, she must have been very happy.


----------



## nikv (Nov 2, 2012)

My condolences from one cat lover to another.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 2, 2012)

my condolences...she was beautiful....she had a good, long life for a cat...at this point, I don't think I could live without a cat...mine have been a part of our lives for so long.


----------



## mormodes (Nov 2, 2012)

oh, my poor baby kitty! I'm so sorry for your loss. She's beautiful, and 17 years, you gave Hidey Cat a great life! I'm hugging my cats now in her honor.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry to read about your loss.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh Joanne, 
I am so sorry for her passing.
You have my full support at this time. She was beautiful and that picture a good memory full of so much character.
I hope with time your heart will heal and the good memories of her will bring a smile to your face.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2012)

Sweet kitty -- she had a good life with you.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I had a cat named Caesar that I lost about 5 years ago. Hidy cat looks exactly like him.


----------



## abax (Nov 3, 2012)

I empathize with your loss completely having just lost a very dear furry friend less than two weeks ago. It hurts
like hell and will for a very long time I think.


----------



## Clark (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry for you.


----------



## mormodes (Nov 4, 2012)

abax said:


> I empathize with your loss completely having just lost a very dear furry friend less than two weeks ago. It hurts
> like hell and will for a very long time I think.



Sorry for you too, abax. I tried hugging my cat again but she just took off, wondering wtf is going on with all this hugging & attention, lol!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry for your lost. Such a cute cat.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2012)

There are always cats to adopt!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

That's so sad to hear. If my bird and best friend died I would be oh so sad and can understand your loss.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 5, 2012)

i'm so sorry


----------



## Wendy (Nov 6, 2012)

So sorry to read this. She was gorgeous and lived a great, long life with you. I absolutely adore cats....will hug my three for you.


----------



## Marc (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have a cat to hug but I know how you feel. In around 1999 I still lived with my parents and we bought a German Shepherd. And allthough i have moved out after that I had to say goodbye to her in the beginning of this year...... :'(


----------

